# Holiday dbstalk satellite logo?



## jilardi2

How come there is not a decorated logo?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will be, as we get closer to next week.


----------



## jilardi2

Stuart Sweet said:


> There will be, as we get closer to next week.


cool they all looked great!


----------



## SayWhat?

Dang, there's gonna a lot of signal loss with that big foil bow scattering the waves.


----------



## Nick

Perfect! Another great job, Stuart! :jumpingja


----------



## hdtvfan0001

SayWhat? said:


> Dang, there's gonna a lot of signal loss with that big foil bow scattering the waves.


Its plastic - more like a weather cover - and will have little signal loss. :lol:

Nice work Stuart (as always).


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job Stuart I love it


----------



## BubblePuppy

Nice job...captures the spirit of the holiday. Thanks.


----------



## smiddy

That is one fine logo Mr. Shadow!


----------



## smiddy

I love it!


----------



## barryb

Happy Holidays to all my DBSTalk friends and their families!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I like the touch of snow on the lnb considering I got 14 1/2 inches of snow Sat night with blizzard like conditions and I had no snow or wind issues with my service


----------



## FHSPSU67

Stuart comes through again!
Very nice


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Kewl - now 2 threads about the logo....lots of enthusiasm.... :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2306508&postcount=1


----------



## Movieman

Very nice!


----------



## Chris Blount

Threads merged


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

SayWhat? said:


> Dang, there's gonna a lot of signal loss with that big foil bow scattering the waves.


Nuts! Ya beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## barryb

SayWhat? said:


> Dang, there's gonna a lot of signal loss with that big foil bow scattering the waves.


I look at it more as an amplifier of sorts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually the bow acts as a wireless SWM - a NWM (no wire multiswitch) that simply beams the signal to each receiver.


----------



## barryb

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually the bow acts as a wireless SWM - a NWM (no wire multiswitch) that simply beams the signal to each receiver.


SIGN ME UP!

Can I get mine in red please?


----------



## smiddy

Chris Blount said:


> Threads merged


Thanks!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Chris Blount said:


> Threads merged





smiddy said:


> Thanks!


Smiddy, when I first read the title of your, now closed, thread I thought it read "DBSTalk.com Logo is Inedible"...the thought of you chewing and drooling at your 'pter screen was a bit much for my minds eye to handle.


----------



## smiddy

BubblePuppy said:


> Smiddy, when I first read the title of your, now closed, thread I thought it read "DBSTalk.com Logo is Inedible"...the thought of you chewing and drooling at your 'pter screen was a bit much for my minds eye to handle.


!rolling Yeah, when you put it into _that_ perspective, I totally understand. :lol:


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually the bow acts as a wireless SWM - a NWM (no wire multiswitch) that simply beams the signal to each receiver.


Nice !!!!! I guess this is for Cutting Edge members only ????


----------



## Nick

jazzyd971fm said:


> ...I guess this is for Cutting Edge members only ????


No, it works for D* and E* subs, and for certain cable systems as well. Don't be so D-centric! :sure:


----------



## naijai

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone 
Nice Job Stuart, can't wait to see all the designs for next year


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm looking forward to the D12 dish logo version....


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Great wrap up for the year!


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Nick said:


> No, it works for D* and E* subs, and for certain cable systems as well. Don't be so D-centric! :sure:


Sorry, wasn't trying to be D-centric, just thought stuff like this goes thru the Cutting Edge program


----------



## jazzyd971fm

naijai said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to everyone
> Nice Job Stuart, can't wait to see all the designs for next year


+1 :goodjob:


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm looking forward to the D12 dish logo version....


Nice so Stuart is going to make a DirecTV - 12 logo, AWESOME!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm looking forward to the D12 dish logo version....





smiddy said:


> Nice so Stuart is going to make a DirecTV - 12 logo, AWESOME!


I think I've just screwed up Stuart's XMAS. :eek2:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart we need a Labor Day Logo


----------



## Nick

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart we need a Labor Day Logo


"We" need to get our needs and wants in order. It's a holiday and Stuart is off for the weekend.


----------



## RobertE

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart we need a Labor Day Logo


Maybe a little ball & chain attached to the dish? Especially since DirecTv is requiring full service availablity on the holiday. 

Ironic that a holiday that is supposed to a day of rest for the working class is just the opposite. The blue collar class is slaving away, while those in white collar jobs get the day off (generally speaking).


----------



## Chris Blount

Nick said:


> "We" need to get our needs and wants in order. It's a holiday and Stuart is off for the weekend.


Me too. Even if Stuart made one I couldn't post it because my Internet connection is slower than dialup at best (I'm out in the wilderness right now). Good idea for next year though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great job on the Halloween Logo


----------



## Go Beavs

Agreed... Love the colors.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Nice work on the logo there Stuart...


----------



## barryb

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## smiddy

Wow-wee, that's one fine logo!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice Thanksgiving Day Logo Stuart


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great Christmas logo as usual


----------



## smiddy

I love it Mr. Shadow!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Great job! 
It might have been easier if you used a gift bag. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart came through yet again...it always adds a nice "plus" to each holiday.


----------



## barryb

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Doug Brott

Feels like Deja Vu


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Doug Brott said:


> Feels like Deja Vu


...all over again...


----------



## fluffybear

Fantastic job!


----------



## Go Beavs

Thanks for the logo Stuart. :up:

I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! I hope you all get to spend some quality time with your families.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Stuart's done it again, and it always adds something to every season.
Thanks, and Merry Christmas to all DBSTALKers!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great New Year logo. Happy New Year everyone


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart is quite the creative person. Seeing his various special logos is quite a treat for many of us here.


----------



## fluffybear

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Stuart is quite the creative person. Seeing his various special logos is quite a treat for many of us here.


+1

I always look forward to see what he has in store for the various holidays.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart no superbowl logo?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart no superbowl logo?


A big bowl of soup with a lnb?


----------



## Nick

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart no superbowl logo?


The Super Bowl is a football game, not a holiday.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nice Valentines day logo.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice Easter logo Stuart


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Let's not *EGG* Stuart on.... 

Another Sweet masterpiece. :up:


----------



## MysteryMan

As usual a great job on the holiday decoration. Good work Stuart.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

A wonderful Memorial Day logo!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> A wonderful Memorial Day logo!


Another in the series of Stuart Sweet nice logo artwork...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great job on the logo


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart geat job on logo


----------



## hdtvfan0001

These periodic logos are vert creative and very neat indeed. Thanks to Stuart for that.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great Halloween logo I like it


----------



## MysteryMan

+1......as usual another great job Stuart.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Trick or Treat Logo is one of the favorites!

Stuart does great work.


----------



## phrelin

Yep, this one really pops out, almost glows.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice job on the Thanksgiving Day logo Stuart


----------



## Drucifer

jilardi2 said:


> How come there is not a decorated logo?


How about one with Santa Claus crashing into the dish?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great job on the Christmas logo.


----------



## MysteryMan

As usual another great job Stuart.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The logos "spruce up" (pun intended) things nicely here during the holidays.


----------



## tenpins

Excellent work. Missed it until I saw the title link. The Red Dish reminds me of the Hot Door Knob scene in Home Alone.


----------



## Go Beavs

Great logo Stuart but I'm starting to get pixlalation with that big ole bow on my dish.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart nice work on the logo


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart nice touch on DBSTALK logo very thoughtful


----------



## Scott Kocourek

A very special logo has been put up for the 11th Anniversary of DBSTALK.com.

Thanks to Chris & David for the great place to chat about something we enjoy and thanks for letting me be a part of it all.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Congrats guys thanks for this forum


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Congrats guys thanks for this forum


+1


----------



## The Merg

Scott Kocourek said:


> A very special logo has been put up for the 11th Anniversary of DBSTALK.com.
> 
> Thanks to Chris & David for the great place to chat about something we enjoy and thanks for letting me be a part of it all.


+1

- Merg


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice job on the 4th of July logo Stuart


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice logo Stuart makes me want to bbq.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job on the Halloween logo Stuart! Trick or treat.


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great job on the Halloween logo Stuart! Trick or treat.


+1......Nice job Stuart.


----------



## spartanstew

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart great job on the Halloween Logo





JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart great Halloween logo I like it





JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great job on the Halloween logo Stuart! Trick or treat.


Deja Vu


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart nice job on the logo. I like the flag in the dish for Veterans Day!


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart nice job on the logo. I like the flag in the dish for Veterans Day!


+1


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Always glad to see an appropriate logo for "special days".

Stuart does a nice job the site logos. :up:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Nice Thanksgiving Day logo.


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Nice Thanksgiving Day logo.


+1......Great job Stuart.


----------



## fluffybear

Great Thanksgiving Day logo, let's eat!!


----------



## Go Beavs

fluffybear said:


> Great Thanksgiving Day logo, let's eat!!


Definitely! Happy Thanksgiving to all the DBSTalkers and their families!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Stuart great logo Happy New Years All!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Stuart great logo Happy New Years All!


Nice work Stuart.

Where's the party?

(Oh yeah....it's next week. )


----------



## Nick

Thanks, Stu, for another year's worth of great decorated dish logos. You help dress up the joint. :up:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's my pleasure. Honestly, most of these were done in 2011, but I always appreciate the compliments.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job on the logo Stuart the flag looks great


----------



## MysteryMan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Great job on the logo Stuart the flag looks great


+1


----------



## Sixto

Yep, awesome logo. Love to keep that logo.


----------

